# How much money do you take home after tax each month?



## User 301X/5.1 (Nov 30, 2006)

poll to follow....

(not going to make a public one because I guess that would only cause arguements and fighting)


----------



## Pingu (Nov 30, 2006)

wheres the "my chaufeur takes mine home for me"  option?


----------



## Reg in slippers (Nov 30, 2006)

tbh, my accountant does this sort of thing, but your questions are starting to bore me


----------



## User 301X/5.1 (Nov 30, 2006)

Reg in slippers said:
			
		

> tbh, my accountant does this sort of thing, but your questions are starting to bore me



cheers Reg.


----------



## perplexis (Nov 30, 2006)

What a terribly crass question.


----------



## zenie (Nov 30, 2006)

I dont pay tax 

*hides*


----------



## SubZeroCat (Nov 30, 2006)

50p, some vegetable peelings and some buttons


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Nov 30, 2006)

After tax and pension it's a shade under £3000.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Nov 30, 2006)

double post


----------



## SubZeroCat (Nov 30, 2006)

How much does a shade cost these days?


----------



## baldrick (Nov 30, 2006)

not a lot.  the second option will do me.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 30, 2006)

I pay far too much for sports and gym memberships..


----------



## Kanda (Nov 30, 2006)

I spend far too much on Coke...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 30, 2006)

I really don't even know you know, that's how super rich I am.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 30, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I spend far too much on Coke...



#i get my boyfriend to buy it


----------



## Kanda (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah, I'm giving up buying it after I realised last month I spent more on coke than I did on rent...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 30, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm giving up buying it after I realised last month I spent more on coke than I did on rent...




Fuck,. well yes thats an issue 

We have about 2 grammes a month, although the festive period will see a definate increase


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Nov 30, 2006)

enough for someone in my position, living where I do


----------



## trashpony (Nov 30, 2006)

More than you


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 30, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm giving up buying it after I realised last month I spent more on coke than I did on rent...



 

My vice is boredom at work internet shopping. Tis a blessing and a curse that you can buy so much stuff online these days. I love really nice hair, skin and face products so end up tracking down expensive brands that are much cheaper online and then convincing myself I've got a 'bargain'  *

e.g. today being payday I've just bought litre bottles of Aveda shampoo and conditioner - the rationale being it's cheaper to buy online, it's cheaper to buy the biggest size and I won't need to buy any for 3 or 4 months *sigh* self delusion is a wonderful thing


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 30, 2006)

Enough to have about 1/4 of a life after bills...


----------



## Idaho (Nov 30, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> After tax and pension it's a shade under £3000.



Half as much as him and 5 mouths to feed off it


----------



## zenie (Nov 30, 2006)

I really dont know where my money goes these days


----------



## zenie (Nov 30, 2006)

dp


----------



## Idaho (Nov 30, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> After tax and pension it's a shade under £3000.


You're a super socialist man of the people aren't you? Can you share out some of that? I only need a couple of hundred to buy the kiddies xmas presents.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 30, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> You're a super socialist man of the people aren't you? Can you share out some of that? I only need a couple of hundred to buy the kiddies xmas presents.





I had no idea teachers earned that much 

I'm sure most of them don't ...


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I had no idea teachers earned that much
> 
> I'm sure most of them don't ...


he earns well over 50% again more than me.  And he has bloody time to post on urban during the day.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 30, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> he earns well over 50% again more than me.  And he has bloody time to post on urban during the day.



I suspected you might be incensed. That's management for you


----------



## Idaho (Nov 30, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> he earns well over 50% again more than me.  And he has bloody time to post on urban during the day.


He is so dedicated that he rarely sleeps. No doubt he'll go straight into the top brass once the revolution is underway.


----------



## Callie (Nov 30, 2006)

management eh?


----------



## scifisam (Nov 30, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> he earns well over 50% again more than me.  And he has bloody time to post on urban during the day.



That's what I was thinking. Well, the money bit. Ah, well it'll gradually get better.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 30, 2006)

sam ?

sam  . . . sam ?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2006)

scifisam said:
			
		

> That's what I was thinking. Well, the money bit. Ah, well it'll gradually get better.


thing is, I actually don't think i'm that badly paid.  it isn't the money.

I am just getting really fucked off with working flat out from 7.30am till at least 5.30pm every night- with no breaks - then having work to do at home every night, and weekends, and being under massive fucking pressure to raise our results by 5% ever fucking year.  TBH, knowing that a member of SMT anywhere has time to post on a bulletin board when i don't have time to scratch my fucking arse makes me want to throw things.

I'm seriously demotivated at the moment.  If I didn't enjoy working with the kids so much I'd have handed in my fucking notice this week and fuck it if that means bankruptcy.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Nov 30, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> You're a super socialist man of the people aren't you? Can you share out some of that? I only need a couple of hundred to buy the kiddies xmas presents.




No.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Nov 30, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> thing is, I actually don't think i'm that badly paid.  it isn't the money.
> 
> I am just getting really fucked off with working flat out from 7.30am till at least 5.30pm every night- with no breaks - then having work to do at home every night, and weekends, and being under massive fucking pressure to raise our results by 5% ever fucking year.  TBH, knowing that a member of SMT anywhere has time to post on a bulletin board when i don't have time to scratch my fucking arse makes me want to throw things.
> 
> I'm seriously demotivated at the moment.  If I didn't enjoy working with the kids so much I'd have handed in my fucking notice this week and fuck it if that means bankruptcy.




Don't take it out on me.

The fact that I'll be working until about one in the morning today, and then tomorrow night, and then Saturday morning (there are two Saturdays this term I've not been into school).

I'd love to finish at 5.30 every evening. Still, at least I have people like you telling me I should have less of a life.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Nov 30, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> He is so dedicated that he rarely sleeps.




This isn't far from the truth. It's not dedication though; it's that I simply can't survive without preparing thoroughly for each day. I generally wake at 5am, so late (11pm - 1am typically) is time for myself to fuck about and that.

Oh, and I wack out a post on urban sometimes in my office - it can upset people if you like.

I'd far prefer to be a classroom teacher but we're going to have kids soon and I want my wife to have a couple of years off work...

I was asked by the kids whether I'd give up work if I won the lottery - I said I wouldn't but I'd teach more (though maybe 3 days a week).

Anyway, I've a set of books to mark, two lessons to plan, three observations to write up, a proposal for the development of student voice, and some training on Questioning to do tonight, so I won't be able to respond until tomorrow (probably from my office )


----------



## Groucho (Nov 30, 2006)

£1540 (just about to go up a little, but then strike days will bring it back down for a few months)


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> Don't take it out on me.
> 
> The fact that I'll be working until about one in the morning today, and then tomorrow night, and then Saturday morning (there are two Saturdays this term I've not been into school).
> 
> I'd love to finish at 5.30 every evening. Still, at least I have people like you telling me I should have less of a life.


I'm not taking anything out on you - I'm saying that i'm pissed off that *any* SMT can do this.  I work at school until *at least* 5.30 most evenings, then i take work home.  This week i've left school at 9.30pm monday-weds.  

I'm not saying you should work more, i'm saying i should have to work less - because i spend almost all my waking hours number crunching and hoop jumping.  

I didn't ever want a super high paid job precisely because I didn't want these kinds of hours.  *Teaching never used to be like this.*  I didn't go to bed at all on Sunday night, I worked straight through.  There hasn't been a day this week I haven't sat at my desk after work and wept through sheer exhaustion.  I'm so stressed I'm barely eating (well - at least that will help the diet).


----------



## chriswill (Nov 30, 2006)

It depends on how much I graft really.

My basic wage come in at around £1100 a month but its very rare that I only do basic hours.


At the mo' i'm doing 6 days and grabbing 3-4 hours a day overtime.

This month I came out with around £1550ish.

I'm still at home by 2 o clock so get to spend lots of time with my boy. I really do love my job.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Nov 30, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> *Teaching never used to be like this.*




Fair enough re the rest of your post.

It's always been this tough to me, perhaps except for when I was head of year 11, teaching three year 11 groups and they'd finished.

I'm off now promise.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> Fair enough re the rest of your post.
> 
> It's always been this tough to me, perhaps except for when I was head of year 11, teaching three year 11 groups and they'd finished.
> 
> I'm off now promise.


see - I trained eleven years ago, then left teaching in 1999.  Pre AFL, early days of league tables.

Now everything is fucking teaching to the letter of the exam, and *every *"D" has to be turned into a "C" or else.

edit - sorry chaps.  ignore me.  thread derail and no one wants to hear my job misery.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 30, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> job misery.



I don't get how people can stay in a career that makes them miserable.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I don't get how people can stay in a career that makes them miserable.


not all of it does (i like the teaching - in fact i don't mind the number crunching - it's the hours)
i've been back less than a year
it's that or bankruptcy.


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2006)

My ex-husband used to teach A level maths. He got disillusioned back in the mid 70s. So he left, and became a field worker/market stall holder etc etc. Took him some serious hard physical graft for about 10 years to get back to the point he was at in terms of wages etc. But even then, he got sucked into big supermarkets (as I did) - and those are long hours for low pay whilst they overcharge their customers and rake in millions and billions of profit. Leave one aspect of the system, get sucked up into another.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 30, 2006)

I think if worked it out on hourly basis for the time I spend in work it wouldn't suprise if it was below minimum wage. I havn't because I don't want to know.

But then I find myself walking along the shore of Lake Windermere to get to my next session (we have about 400 acres) and realize that even a really bad day is better then any I ever had in the office.

More money would be nice, but I get by, I have enough to eat, pay rent and sometimes can even afford some new climbing gear.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 1, 2006)

700 quid.  Although if I was going to compare it to a UK salary I would add 1000 quid on top of it for how much rent on a similar flat would cost in the uk


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 1, 2006)

£750 + £70.20 -child benefit + £312  (working tax credit and child tax credit) = £1132 for me and masterdarkone, my mortgatge is £500.

Actualy its not that bad considering I only work 18.30 hours a week and I could have a lodger if I was a lovely laid back tolerant kinda person.... but I am a nightmare to live with.....


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 1, 2006)

About £1650.  I thought that'd be affluence, until I realised how bloody expensive London is.

I managed better in Hull when I was taking home less than £700 a month...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 1, 2006)

It changes every month, there have been months were I could have ticked pretty much every box on the list....


----------



## aqua (Dec 1, 2006)

what I take home looks great, until youaccount for the £500 a month I pay off debts with *sigh*


----------



## Yetman (Dec 1, 2006)

Global_Stoner said:
			
		

> I think if worked it out on hourly basis for the time I spend in work it wouldn't suprise if it was below minimum wage. I havn't because I don't want to know.
> 
> But then I find myself walking along the shore of Lake Windermere to get to my next session (we have about 400 acres) and realize that even a really bad day is better then any I ever had in the office.
> 
> More money would be nice, but I get by, I have enough to eat, pay rent and sometimes can even afford some new climbing gear.



Sounds cool, what do you do if you dont mind me asking?

P.S Cannabis smoke is white, tobacco smoke is blue


----------



## H.Dot (Dec 1, 2006)

lol I can't believe I'm in the top 30% of earners on here! 
I make dough in a way u don't know, lol


----------



## kakuma (Dec 1, 2006)

i take home about a grand a month, plus rent paid 

adjust for cost of living and it's probably about 1500


----------



## Pingu (Dec 1, 2006)

sadly mrs pingu is very efficient at spending it


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm an outdoor education instructor take kids and young people climbing, kayking and loads of other activities. Sometimes its used just for the experiance, other times as part of development programs, for example we do one of the weeks of the Princes Trust programme. Can be very hard work, but is normally rewarding.

I think I would have been punched the other day when I told an 18 year old on a youth programe that he was big enough and ugly enough to decide for himself if he should go swimming in a cold lake at the start of a 4 hour session, but he couldn't get me as he wouldn't be able to catch my kayak. Experiential education at its best (for both of us).  

Always smoked with baccy so thats what colour the smoke is.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 1, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> i take home about a grand a month, plus rent paid
> 
> adjust for cost of living and it's probably about 1500



And if you adjust for what the flat you are in would cost back home more like 2000 

ESL in Asia really isn't such a bad short-term thing.  Although not sure I want to do it much beyond the next couple of years.


----------



## passenger (Dec 1, 2006)

depends on what i can nick


----------



## kakuma (Dec 1, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> And if you adjust for what the flat you are in would cost back home more like 2000
> 
> ESL in Asia really isn't such a bad short-term thing.  Although not sure I want to do it much beyond the next couple of years.



I sometimes feel guilty about how much money i make for basically being english. ...I'll still probably come back out here at some point rather than being skint in england tho


----------



## Kanda (Dec 1, 2006)

Wage polls are stupid on Urban, if you do earn a good wage you get fucking hounded down or made to feel guilty.


----------



## User 301X/5.1 (Dec 1, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Wage polls are stupid on Urban, if you do earn a good wage you get fucking hounded down or made to feel guilty.




that's why it's not a public poll.


----------



## strung out (Dec 1, 2006)

about £4500 a month.


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 1, 2006)

strung_out said:
			
		

> about £4500 a month.



economy beans most nights for you then?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Dec 1, 2006)

WTF!!

£4001 + x seven


----------



## strung out (Dec 1, 2006)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> WTF!!
> 
> £4001 + x seven


i bet that's shattered your working class perceptions of this place


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Dec 1, 2006)

strung_out said:
			
		

> i bet that's shattered your working class perceptions of this place



oh no, never had perceptions of that


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Dec 1, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Wage polls are stupid on Urban, if you do earn a good wage you get fucking hounded down or made to feel guilty.



That's a good idea - give the people names! now!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 1, 2006)

4000 after tax is about 75k per year, isn't it?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 1, 2006)

Still, the majority are between 1 and 2 thousand per month, which in London is definitely not rich...


----------



## strung out (Dec 1, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> 4000 after tax is about 75k per year, isn't it?


is it? shit in that case i'm on nowhere near 4500 a month


----------



## Kanda (Dec 1, 2006)

2700/month take home
450 in rent/bills
Rest goes on booze/fags/food etc

Xmas bonus month though, woohoo


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 1, 2006)

strung_out said:
			
		

> is it? shit in that case i'm on nowhere near 4500 a month



LOL - may have got my maths a little wrong there. Not exactly sure.


----------



## strung out (Dec 1, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> 2700/month take home
> 450 in rent/bills
> Rest goes on booze/fags/food etc
> 
> Xmas bonus month though, woohoo


poor you


----------



## H.Dot (Dec 1, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Wage polls are stupid on Urban, if you do earn a good wage you get fucking hounded down or made to feel guilty.



innit.

whoever thinks that about me can go f*** themselves, I've been working for 22 years and I spent 7 years doing 70 hour weeks in 19th century conditions before training in what I do now, so I damn well deserve it.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 1, 2006)

*applauds*

Go H.Dot! Stand up for your bad self!


(I don't think anyone cares really - these are just nosey polls)


----------



## zenie (Dec 1, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> innit.
> 
> whoever thinks that about me can go f*** themselves, I've been working for 22 years and I spent 7 years doing 70 hour weeks in 19th century conditions before training in what I do now, so I damn well deserve it.



I thought you were a nurse?


----------



## H.Dot (Dec 1, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I thought you were a nurse?



I am. 

I'm very experienced, high up my salary scale, and 75% of my shifts are on nights or weekends, which makes a huge difference to my pay.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 1, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> innit.
> 
> whoever thinks that about me can go f*** themselves, I've been working for 22 years and I spent 7 years doing 70 hour weeks in 19th century conditions before training in what I do now, so I damn well deserve it.



Me thinks the lady protesteth too much 

Hehehe... the first thread ever on urban where I feel less middle class than most people


----------



## H.Dot (Dec 1, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> (I don't think anyone cares really - these are just nosey polls)



just the kind of polls we love, lol


----------



## Kanda (Dec 1, 2006)

How does a higher wage make you middle class??


----------



## H.Dot (Dec 1, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Me thinks the lady protesteth too much



I'm no lady   



> Hehehe... the first thread ever on urban where I feel less middle class than most people



you should have seen that poll I posted a few years back, where 15% admitted to owning their houses outright! wtf? lol


----------



## H.Dot (Dec 1, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> How does a higher wage make you middle class??



I think it makes it more likely, but there's far more to to being middle class than just wages, isn't there?


----------



## trashpony (Dec 1, 2006)

I want to be kanda. His disposable income is high. I don't have much left over after I've paid for stuff. Once childcare kicks in I'm going to be seriously broke 

But I get a baby which is better than money


----------



## Kanda (Dec 1, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> there's far more to to being middle class than just wages, isn't there?



Exactly what I thought.

Yeah, my disposable income is high, because I don't live to the end of my means or own a property etc. I live in a shared delapidated victorian conversion on Brixton Hill, I own a 10 year old car, left school at 15 and worked my arse off till I moved to London and got lucky with my career :/


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 1, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> How does a higher wage make you middle class??



Agreed.  A plumber on 150k is working class, a teacher on 26k is still middle class.


----------



## strung out (Dec 1, 2006)

being able to blow half your wages on drugs every month is a good sign of being mc


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 1, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I want to be kanda. His disposable income is high. I don't have much left over after I've paid for stuff. Once childcare kicks in I'm going to be seriously broke
> 
> But I get a baby which is better than money



I'm going to be in the same boat when i go back to britain  after being out of teh country will have to take a really crap admin job to start with 

and then eventually do pgce which will mean another year of being skint 

but then if i do that i can come back to china and earn serious dough (and be able to save the lot and buy about thirty houses over here - heh well I won't quite do that buit could on the salaries offered)


----------



## Idaho (Dec 1, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I want to be kanda. His disposable income is high. I don't have much left over after I've paid for stuff. Once childcare kicks in I'm going to be seriously broke
> 
> But I get a baby which is better than money



And you can sell them for a small fortune if things get really tough.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 1, 2006)

strung_out said:
			
		

> being able to blow half your wages on drugs every month is a good sign of being mc



No, it's a sign of me not giving a fuck about possesions or home ownership etc, not living to the max of my means.


----------



## H.Dot (Dec 1, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Agreed.  A plumber on 150k is working class, a teacher on 26k is still middle class.



innit. 

nurses can be a bit confusing... I earn an <ahem> "middle-class" wage, the so-called Registrar General's scale makes me a "B" (as in AB C1/C2 etc), i.e. up with teachers and middle-management (wtf lol), but most of us come from working-class backgrounds. My dad was a steel erector and I spent 7 years in t' mill. 

I'm addicted to Lattes these days, so what does that make me now lol


----------



## trashpony (Dec 1, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> And you can sell them for a small fortune if things get really tough.


 

How right you are. I'm quite tempted to give him away now - he keeps kicking me REALLY HARD


----------



## Andy the Don (Dec 1, 2006)

The are some high earning people on Urban. To take home £4k+ after deeductions you will have to be earning a gross monthly salary of at least £6.75k. Thats £81k minimum per annum. But they are the most "right on" "spartists" on the boards.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 1, 2006)

Andy the Don said:
			
		

> The are some high earning people on Urban. To take home £4k+ after deeductions you will have to be earning a gross monthly salary of at least £6.75k. Thats £81k minimum per annum. But they are the most "right on" "spartists" on the boards.



To be fair the boards are nothing like as right on as they once were... Most of the hardcore trots etc have gone.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 1, 2006)

Handy little tax calculator for anyone about to switch jobs...

http://www.i-resign.com/uk/financialcentre/tax_calculator.asp

(thanks to my lovely gf for that link)...quite a funny site as well


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 1, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> innit.
> 
> nurses can be a bit confusing... I earn an <ahem> "middle-class" wage, the so-called Registrar General's scale makes me a "B" (as in AB C1/C2 etc), i.e. up with teachers and middle-management (wtf lol), but most of us come from working-class backgrounds. My dad was a steel erector and I spent 7 years in t' mill.
> 
> I'm addicted to Lattes these days, so what does that make me now lol



tbh when you said you were a nurse i was surprised, as i really didn't think nurses could make that much.  good on you, i say.  

what fucks me off are the people that sit there shifting money around the world all day and earn 100s of thousands a year.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah. I don't have any problem with people earning big bucks - good on them. However I like to take the piss when it is the rightonarchists who suddenly confess to having wads of cash.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 1, 2006)

Andy the Don said:
			
		

> The are some high earning people on Urban. To take home £4k+ after deeductions you will have to be earning a gross monthly salary of at least £6.75k. Thats £81k minimum per annum. But they are the most "right on" "spartists" on the boards.



How do you know who's said they're earning over 4k?  

Has it occurred to you also that some people may not have been entirely honest either?


----------



## feyr (Dec 1, 2006)

£900 after tax, for 43 hours a week

but i am on maternity leave atm


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for that site keyser, very useful...


----------



## Iam (Dec 1, 2006)

None of your fucking business, innit.


----------



## The Groke (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't pay any Tax, or NI.

 


My vote is towards the bottom.

It's still _never_ enough though.


----------



## Xanadu (Dec 1, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I want to be kanda. His disposable income is high. I don't have much left over after I've paid for stuff. Once childcare kicks in I'm going to be seriously broke
> 
> But I get a baby which is better than money



Only cos you can sell the bugger to slavery when he's 5


----------



## trashpony (Dec 1, 2006)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> Only cos you can sell the bugger to slavery when he's 5



I've started negotiations with Madonna already


----------



## Xanadu (Dec 1, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I've started negotiations with Madonna already



I guess by the time he's five, so many celebs will have adopted fashionable black kids she'll be looking for the novelty of a white one.


----------



## Xanadu (Dec 1, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> None of your fucking business, innit.


Only someone earning millions would say something like that!

Kill the rich boy!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 1, 2006)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> I don't pay any Tax, or NI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I reckon that the more you earn, the more you think you need.

I take home 700 quid a month (with free flat), of which we spend around 200 quid.  That is a fortune in China; our spending money just for food, nappies and beer is 3-4 times what your average country peasant will have per month for everything.  Your average city pesron will probably take that home in per month.  So we are living comfortably in chinese terms, have some luxuries and save the other 500 quid.  I would struggle to save 500 quid per month in the UK.

On the other hand, I bet if I was working at an international school here, and taking home 2000-3000 pounds per month, I would immediately 'upgrade' a lot of things about how I live.  I would start going to the expensive expat 'Irish pubs' where beer is more expensive than London for a pint.  I would eat international cuisine a lot more often.  And so on and so forth.  I might not end up with that much more to save than that 500 quid.

Yet I still live quite well here.  in London I was on 20k a year and was always broke.  If I return I doubt I would be on much more than that, to start with.


----------



## kakuma (Dec 1, 2006)

i work hard, and i bloody well play harder lol


----------



## scifisam (Dec 1, 2006)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> sam ?
> 
> sam  . . . sam ?



Yup, _that_ Sam. Nice to see you!


----------



## mk12 (Dec 1, 2006)

£700 ish...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 2, 2006)

About £1700...


----------



## H.Dot (Dec 2, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> About £1700...



 And I thought you were an IT consultant or something similar. Did the market go bust or something? I never thought I'd ever see the day when I earn way more than an IT type.

(unless of course you do somethign completely different now, in which case put me on ignore lol)


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2006)

Zero


----------



## tbaldwin (Dec 2, 2006)

So the majority take home over £1,500 a month...I wonder if that reflects a majority of posters living in London where the average wage is much higher?


----------



## Groucho (Dec 2, 2006)

tbaldwin said:
			
		

> So the majority take home over £1,500 a month...I wonder if that reflects a majority of posters living in London where the average wage is much higher?



It will be partly that and partly the demographics of internet users.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 2, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> And I thought you were an IT consultant or something similar. Did the market go bust or something? I never thought I'd ever see the day when I earn way more than an IT type.
> 
> (unless of course you do somethign completely different now, in which case put me on ignore lol)



I'm only 24, gimme a chance  Pay rise should add another couple of hundred tat shortly, after a 9.9 appraisal


----------



## liberty (Dec 2, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Handy little tax calculator for anyone about to switch jobs...
> 
> http://www.i-resign.com/uk/financialcentre/tax_calculator.asp
> 
> (thanks to my lovely gf for that link)...quite a funny site as well


Tax codes have now changed though...


----------



## H.Dot (Dec 3, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I'm only 24, gimme a chance



lol how old were you that time at Bagleys, that was years ago, I thought you must be about 26-27 by now  lol


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 3, 2006)

I was 19, I think.. time flies!


----------



## chio (Dec 3, 2006)

None of your business... why do you want to know how much everyone earns?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> None of your business... why do you want to know how much everyone earns?


Why would you not?


----------



## Iam (Dec 3, 2006)

Because I couldn't give a toss what you earn.


----------

